# Axmen or Downton Abbey?



## slowp (Jan 30, 2012)

Downton Abbey is fictional, but much more interesting to watch than Axmen. The characters fit the stereotype of the English by not showing emotions. It is also based on facts but does not claim to be a reality show. 

Discussion is welcome.


----------



## AT sawyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Why I don't watch Axman anymore: Caught only the very beginning of the show last night...... opening scene shows a bunch of toothless rednecks grinning into the camera..... next scene is some guy trying to climb up onto machinery (drunk?) holding the bar of a chainsaw in his bare hand.... he falls off the machine, (chainsaw?) cuts a big gash in his arm... uh oh, TV drama begins.........

Like watching YouTube "Idiots with Chainsaws"

At least when they were filming in the PNW the people seemed to know what they were doing.



What's Downton Abbey?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2012)

slowp said:


> Discussion is welcome.



But not very likely. :msp_rolleyes: Not too many Anglophiles here. Up the Irish!


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no idea what Downton Abbey is but it has to be better than AxMen. I could not watch last night's episode.


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 30, 2012)

you guys hatin on the hogman for almost cutting his arm off while falling off the side of the swamp buggy drunk off moonshine at 9am?
dont act like thats never happened to any of you before.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 31, 2012)

Dont forget "Doc Martin" I have realy gotten into that show , I watched them all on Netflix .


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 31, 2012)

Deadwood never gets old!

I've heard rave reviews of Downtown Abbey, aunt and uncle dig it.


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 31, 2012)

parents have been watching that Downton Abbey stuff i think if they threw a chainsaw or logging scene in there it would be a better show:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 31, 2012)

banshee67 said:


> you guys hatin on the hogman for almost cutting his arm off while falling off the side of the swamp buggy drunk off moonshine at 9am?
> dont act like thats never happened to any of you before.



That was supposed to be funny?


----------



## slowp (Jan 31, 2012)

hiluxxulih said:


> Dont forget "Doc Martin" I have realy gotten into that show , I watched them all on Netflix .



I don't think there are very many Doc Martin episodes. What they show, I have seen.

Gologit, the driver of the snooty aristocratic family is the token Irish guy on Downton Abbey. He is trying to get thrown in jail so he can protest but is always foiled in his attempt. He had plans to be a Concientous Objector, but was found to have a heart problem, so couldn't make a scene that way.

The series is now into the carnage of WWI.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 31, 2012)

hiluxxulih said:


> Dont forget "Doc Martin" I have realy gotten into that show , I watched them all on Netflix .



That is a really good show, there are 2 seasons.

If you have Netflix, checkout "Firefly" and "Intelligence":msp_thumbsup:


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 31, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> That was supposed to be funny?



That was supposed to be condescending ?


----------



## Sal C (Jan 31, 2012)

Bah, you all need too see Game Of Thrones if you like Deadwood. (except you need to exchange guns and the old west with midgets and swords)

But is it just me or does DeadWood, Downtown Abby and Axmen all sound like strange pulp ####?


----------



## oldmanriver (Feb 12, 2012)

Deadwood rocks! I never get tired of watching it. Al is awesome!!


----------

